# Lymphoma diet



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I cooked for Megs a lot too when she was going through chemo and radiation. I still add home cooking to her meals, but also use Merrick canned senior and Honest Kitchen (both Preference and Force). 

Good luck to you and Brutus. I hope he beats this [email protected] disease.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I have read that a good cancer-starving diet is one high in protein and low in carbs. Sounds like you are doing a great job for him.


----------

